# hottest female archer??



## KAWABOY-ZX11

*easy*

no doubt about it, Hunting Goddess !!! shes just smokin! id share my stand with her on any cold mornin.  Dennis


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11

*by the way*

i also really dig the babe from the martin ads but im not sure if shes a real archer or just a model. Dennis


----------



## Obsession

dodgetech said:


> obsession from these boards gets my vote for the hottest female archer..she definitly reminds me of faith hill..


 Thanks for lifting my spirits today  Very sweet


----------



## Jim C

hard to say, I don't know the lady in question. I have met several of the ladies from this board. I note that Nikki (G33K) is very cute: more my generation (40's) "Stodrette" is very pretty too-especially if you like the athletic dancer/runner type look (she definetly had the cutest skirt at the Olympic trials  ) our resident artist Aya could be quite the babe when she wants to as well!


----------



## dodgetech

*obsession*

sorry obsession i just have a obsession with you babe.. theres only one for me..


----------



## Obsession

dodgetech said:


> sorry obsession i just have a obsession with you babe.. theres only one for me..


LOL...only one what?


----------



## dodgetech

*...*

theres only one what?? you theres only one woman for me...someday..


----------



## Obsession

dodgetech said:


> theres only one what?? you theres only one woman for me...someday..


LOL....arent you married?


----------



## hoyt_power

kandi kisky.......wow...


----------



## p8ntballnryan

the hottest? hmmm....do i hafta pick just one?


----------



## PABowhunt4life

So many hotties, so little time


----------



## Leighton

The only poster on this board that I have seen decent pictures of is G33K. As such, she gets my vote.

No Jim, I'm not hitting on her.


----------



## PABowhunt4life

Leighton said:


> The only poster on this board that I have seen decent pictures of is G33K. As such, she gets my vote.
> 
> No Jim, I'm not hitting on her.


What, you can't see the picture of tha gorgeous creature next to Obsessions name?


----------



## Leighton

PABowhunt4life said:


> What, you can't see the picture of tha gorgeous creature next to Obsessions name?


My eyesight is a little impaired. She gets my vote too.


----------



## Jim C

Leighton said:


> The only poster on this board that I have seen decent pictures of is G33K. As such, she gets my vote.
> 
> No Jim, I'm not hitting on her.



no sense in subjecting yourself to brutal disappointment and the serious depression that comes from decisive rejection


----------



## chad e johnson

*Hottest*

I'm like p8ntballnryan, do I have to pick just one. There has to be at least 25 female archers on this site who are just drop dead gorgeous.....and yes, Obsession is one of them.


----------



## p8ntballnryan

lol you might not hit on G33K....











but i sure do! :shade: :wink:


----------



## p8ntballnryan

and you're right..CAT is gorgeous and "mum mum" isn't too bad either...



even if she's old enough to be my mother :wink:


----------



## PABowhunt4life

You know the old saying, women are like wine, they get better with age :shade:


----------



## Top Cat

H4E is also in the running. She is a recurve shooter  but lets not hold that aginst her


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX

And where can I find G33k's pictures :cocktail:


----------



## STSmansdaughter

LOL.I've been wondering. Why is it that the GUYS come to the WOMENS forum...... oh, nevermind I didn't ask that.


----------



## Jim C

silvies21 said:


> And where can I find G33k's pictures :cocktail:



her pictures are easy to find in AT. I think she is on Hottest archer thread in the main forum. she also has her own webpage with some nice pictures.

she is as nice as she is pretty. :thumbs_up


----------



## Jim C

She is on this page.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=116620&page=2&pp=40&highlight=hottest+archer

go down almost to the bottom-two pictures of G33K-both on October 4th


----------



## Leighton

STSmansdaughter said:


> LOL.I've been wondering. Why is it that the GUYS come to the WOMENS forum...... oh, nevermind I didn't ask that.


We like you???   :sad:


----------



## Leighton

Jim C said:


> her pictures are easy to find in AT. I think she is on Hottest archer thread in the main forum. she also has her own webpage with some nice pictures.
> 
> she is as nice as she is pretty. :thumbs_up


Nope. Not going to happen. People that look that good don't usually give me a second glance.


----------



## Jim C

Leighton said:


> Nope. Not going to happen. People that look that good don't usually give me a second glance.


don't give up so easily Leighton. Did you ever see what Letterman did with the picture of the old geezer who married Anna Nicole Smith? Letterman asked a bunch of NY pedestrians what they thought-they all said yuk. When he told one middle aged black lady that the geezer was worth 200 million dollars

HE'S A FOX HONEY  D

Who knows, you might make a killing in the custom bowstring business, get a Ferrari, hire Chris Shull as your consiglere and next thing you know, you are a 


BABE MAGNET :shade:


----------



## Leighton

Ah, but then I'd be attracting the wrong sort of "babe". 

Besides, Chris as conciglieri???  He's trying to save the salmon!!!


----------



## p8ntballnryan

confidence in one's self is a plus...




and hows the fishing today?! :wink:


----------



## Top Cat

STSmansdaughter said:


> LOL.I've been wondering. Why is it that the GUYS come to the WOMENS forum...... oh, nevermind I didn't ask that.


It showed up when I clicked on "new posts" :smile:


----------



## Jim C

Leighton said:


> Ah, but then I'd be attracting the wrong sort of "babe".
> 
> Besides, Chris as conciglieri???  He's trying to save the salmon!!!



He told me he was JOINING THE NATIONAL GUARD :wink: JAG officer Shull? did he think he was going to meet another "Colonel McKenzie" or is he trying to do a Kerry and figures he needs military service to become another senator?

Yikes, Senator Shull


----------



## Huntin4Elk

p8ntballnryan said:


> and you're right..CAT is gorgeous and "mum mum" isn't too bad either...
> 
> 
> 
> even if she's old enough to be my mother :wink:



Old enough to be your Mother.......................Geesh, only if I was having babies at 13.

Watch it little boy.


----------



## Obsession

Huntin4elk said:


> Old enough to be your Mother.......................Geesh, only if I was having babies at 13.
> 
> Watch it little boy.


LOL....I was waiting for your reply to that  Sic em!!!  

BTW Tam....did you miss a few of my PM's? I have like 3 that says you never read them? same with a few other people too I sent one back to also...


----------



## ptcrad24

*Hey Guys I'm back from the OTC.*

Being in the OTC is a grand phenemononal experience that I can't forget especially falling/sliding off the grass.(that was too cool, I was trying to beat coach Kim but he didn't gave up on me) Nikki look alright. Tara Robey is awesome. Gina is beautiful. And the rest of the archers look great.


----------



## p8ntballnryan

watch it little boi?!


that sounds ominous!!!


SIGN ME UP!!! :wink:


----------



## Huntin4Elk

Obsession said:


> LOL....I was waiting for your reply to that  Sic em!!!
> 
> BTW Tam....did you miss a few of my PM's? I have like 3 that says you never read them? same with a few other people too I sent one back to also...



Well..........you know Ryan, he enjoys being slapped around so I tried to take it easy on him so he didn't get too excited. LMAO  

Cat.............I haven't gotten ANY pm's from you. That is weird.


----------



## Obsession

Huntin4elk said:


> Well..........you know Ryan, he enjoys being slapped around so I tried to take it easy on him so he didn't get too excited. LMAO
> 
> Cat.............I haven't gotten ANY pm's from you. That is weird.


yeah they were my replys to our last conversation...


----------



## p8ntballnryan

> Well..........you know Ryan, he enjoys being slapped around so I tried to take it easy on him so he didn't get too excited. LMAO


no one ever accused you of not paying attention!  

does that mean the "slapping around" isn't an option anymore? :sad: tease!!! :shade: 







disclaimer: she knows i'm kidding...


----------



## Leighton

I'd imagine Gina Davis looks awesome!


----------



## ptcrad24

*It's actually Ginamarie.*



Leighton said:


> I'd imagine Gina Davis looks awesome!


hey Leighton, thank you for the beautiful strings that you made. Excellent tension with very low vibration. Very nice! What's the materials that you use?


----------



## Leighton

ptcrad24 said:


> hey Leighton, thank you for the beautiful strings that you made. Excellent tension with very low vibration. Very nice! What's the materials that you use?


They are 8125. Glad you like them. How are they shooting?

btw, I'm very jealous that you live in Cali and got to make that seminar. :wink:


----------



## ptcrad24

Leighton said:


> They are 8125. Glad you like them. How are they shooting?
> 
> btw, I'm very jealous that you live in Cali and got to make that seminar. :wink:


Come down here someday, I will be glad to help you out if you need any of my help.

Super FAst! Yeah, you miss out all the actions. check out kim archery school .com


----------



## G33k

ptcrad24 said:


> Nikki look alright. Tara Robey is awesome. Gina is beautiful. And the rest of the archers look great.


Tara is a sweetheart and Gina Marie Cheichni (SP?) is a little cutie.


----------



## ptcrad24

G33k said:


> Tara is a sweetheart and Gina Marie Cheichni (SP?) is a little cutie.


Ok NIkki, Both Tara and Gina are my favorite sweethearts. Whoever like me most, they will sure get my vote. Do you wanna be my sweetheart too? give PM me your email and I will send you your pics with coach Kim. Yoo bad you were sick that days or else I will talk to you.


----------



## p8ntballnryan

trust me boss it would have been worth the risk...


----------



## MAINEJOHN

*obsession are you hunter*

i happened to notice this discussion, was wondering if obsession is a hunter or does she just target practice. whatever she does she is way hot!!! :tongue:


----------



## Leighton

Too bad I'm probably too young for her.  


 JJ


----------



## dodgetech

*obsession*

obsession still has my vote,,ive seen all the pics,but we live in a shallow world.sometimes its not just how one looks,,i like the way i look and ive always had preety girlfriends but their personalities sucked,now obsession you get the best of both worlds..she even cooks,drives a truck and shoots a bow and yes wants to go hunting..


----------



## Jim C

Here are three really pretty ones (nice ladies too) who no longer shoot

1) Leah Clawson-made the world team that didn't get to compete due to the 9-11 massacre. Maybe the prettiest archer in fita recurve at the time

2) Cherrie Jones of Georgia (IIRC) top junior in the late 90's-think she quit her first year out of juniors

3) Cindy Ruckman-made two world field teams-awesome blue eyes-great personality-more than a few people who followed recurve thought she would have made the 04 team if she had stuck with it


----------



## BowTechMO

It's not a passion, it's an Obsession............


She gets my vote. 


(dont normally chime in on these, but I couldnt resist)


----------



## dalebow

Obsession is very sexy and one classy lady BUT the most beautiful female archer by far is Aya La Brie, that is one lady that I could look at for hours, perfect form, perfect body, sexy gorgeous face That is my vote.

Dale


----------



## G33k

Wow, where in the world is Aya picking up all her suitors? Is there some outlet store or something?


----------



## Jim C

G33k said:


> Wow, where in the world is Aya picking up all her suitors? Is there some outlet store or something?



LOL-i am sure that those guys are better than the loser at the AFA.
If Aya worked at it she would be stunning however, even G33K level


----------



## G33k

Didn't mean to imply that I thought I was better looking than her. IT is just that she is never here and yet she seems to have more fans than any other shooter


----------



## Leighton

G33k said:


> Wow, where in the world is Aya picking up all her suitors? Is there some outlet store or something?


Jealous???


----------



## Jim C

Leighton said:


> Jealous???


You really don't know G33K do you. I don't know her well but I doubt that has anything to do with it

Nikki-its the martial arts stuff. ITs a yin-yang thing.


----------



## G33k

why would I be jealous over the attention of people that I don't even know? Over Aya?


----------



## Jim C

G33k said:


> why would I be jealous over the attention of people that I don't even know? Over Aya?



ouch-another leighton smack down

Hey G33K you ever go on the chat anymore? How are the shots coming?


----------



## G33k

I haven't gone to the chat since I was accused of being an attention *****. Figured it just wasn't worth it. 

The shots are going well. Arms are sore but no foaming at the mouth so I guess it is worth it


----------



## Jim C

G33k said:


> I haven't gone to the chat since I was accused of being an attention *****. Figured it just wasn't worth it.
> 
> The shots are going well. Arms are sore but no foaming at the mouth so I guess it is worth it



too bad-since you left I sort of avoid the place. Glad you are doing OK health wise. Remeber Rabska promised a bat suit


----------



## Leighton

G33k said:


> why would I be jealous over the attention of people that I don't even know? Over Aya?


I have no idea why you would be...but...




G33k said:


> IT is just that she is never here and yet she seems to have more fans than any other shooter


  I'm only joking of course.

Jim,
As you can see, G33K + Leighton = well, I can't seem to think of a good analogy atm...


----------



## G33k

Any chance that I could trade that bat suit for some X-10s???


----------



## Jim C

who knows, Don's a great guy. The worst thing that can happen is he says no. given all you do for achery someone ought to give you a set or two :thumbs_up


----------



## Huntin4Elk

Top Cat said:


> H4E is also in the running. She is a recurve shooter  but lets not hold that aginst her



LMAO..........I thought being a recurve shooter was a good thing.


----------



## Leighton

Huntin4elk said:


> LMAO..........I thought being a recurve shooter was a good thing.


It is in my book. :shade: 

But that guy next to you also takes you out of my book. 

Here, have a beer. :beer:


----------



## Top Cat

Huntin4elk said:


> LMAO..........I thought being a recurve shooter was a good thing.


 So did I untill I tried it at a couple of 3-D shoots. It is not a good thing!
At least not for me it wasn't :sad:


----------



## hoyt19

g33k gets my vote


----------



## Michael Moorish

Can't beat a leggy redhead!


----------



## Top Cat

Even if she is shooting a righthanded bow lefthanded


----------



## STSmansdaughter

HAHA! Shows how much they know


----------



## Michael Moorish

Top Cat said:


> Even if she is shooting a righthanded bow lefthanded


I now have grounds to reject her.... Yes, that's ME rejecting HER!


----------



## Obsession

MAINEJOHN said:


> i happened to notice this discussion, was wondering if obsession is a hunter or does she just target practice. whatever she does she is way hot!!! :tongue:


I honestly have never hunted but I would love to!!! I would have tried it a long time ago but I was never asked to go


----------



## UltraShooter

Obsession said:


> I honestly have never hunted but I would love to!!! I would have tried it a long time ago but I was never asked to go


If you want to go this year, just tell me!  We could even go squirrel hunting in September before deer season opens!!


----------



## Obsession

UltraShooter said:


> If you want to go this year, just tell me!  We could even go squirrel hunting in September before deer season opens!!


I've told you before I want to go deer hunting  I don't want to be in the way though  

No comment about the squirrel's


----------



## UltraShooter

Obsession said:


> I've told you before I want to go deer hunting  I don't want to be in the way though
> 
> No comment about the squirrel's


We're going this year! I would never consider you in the way...it would be nice to have you out there!


----------



## Obsession

UltraShooter said:


> We're going this year! I would never consider you in the way...it would be nice to have you out there!


Hmmm...what about "family tradition"? :teeth:


----------



## UltraShooter

Obsession said:


> Hmmm...what about "family tradition"? :teeth:


You have to "Pass it On!" someday! I'll take you out opening week if you want to go...


----------



## toxoph

Top Cat said:


> Even if she is shooting a righthanded bow lefthanded


Hows this one?

I had to edit it, dont want to get in trouble again


----------



## p8ntballnryan

how many times have we started thsi thread? up? about 20 since i've been apart of AT..


----------



## Jim C

Tox-that girl gives new meaning to the term REVERSALS


----------



## Top Cat

toxoph said:


> Hows this one?
> 
> I had to edit it, dont want to get in trouble again


 Well it is a righthanded bow and she is shooting it righthanded. Unfortunatly she has it strung backwards  
I'm afraid she is rejected also


----------



## Colin Giersberg

I wonder if she hit the target. I have never held a bow backwards. Maybe I should try. My accuracy might improve.


----------

